# Biete B&R Bauteile



## bernd67 (24 März 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe einige B&R Bauteile übrig.

Einige PP35 und einige PP45!

Sind in sehr gutem Zustand.

Nur zum test benötigt.

mfg


----------



## rhv (7 April 2008)

Hallo,
wieviel sind einige, kannst Du mir Fotos senden und was soll der Krempel kosten?


----------



## Duracell0511 (8 April 2008)

*B&R Teile*

Hallo,
was hast du für B&R Teile, hätte interesse.
Kann mir ja ne Liste schicken was du hast
und was du dafür möchtest.
Elektro-Cad@gmx.de.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Tom_1 (8 April 2010)

Hallo, 

suche einen B&R Onlineadapter um auf die schwarze B&R online zu kommen und ein B&R-Panel BRRTEL45!!!

Hat noch jemand diese Sachen??


----------



## espacedriver (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo !

Wir haben noch Onlineadapter für die "schwarze" im Lager. Muß erst nachsehen wieviele, aber 1-2 sicher.
Anschluß an die parallele Schnittstelle des PC.

Bei Interesse schick ne mail an office@thormann.at
Dann check ich wieviel die kosten.

mfg
rainer


----------

